# 3 Drawers



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

I found this little 3 drawer item at Lowe's. Wal-Mart has some that look like this but they are not the same and not as good. The one from Lowe's has stops or keepers that do not allow the drawers to be pulled completely out so they could fall. The ones from Wal-Mart allow the drawers to come all the way out so they would be apt to fall to the floor. Anyway the one from Lowe's, and I think Wal-Mart too, cost $10. I keep this one in place by using a scrap of memory foam we cut from our mattress. I pushed in a piece between the top of the drawers and the shelf above it and it is snug enough that I will have to pull out the foam before I can remove the set of drawers. They aren't big but they hold a bunch of the little items we all seem to need and it keeps it in one place.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Great use of space! I'm thinking of doing something similar in the wardrobes in the bunkhouse of our 26RS. They are huge gaping holes with only a hanging rod at the top. I can hardly get the kids to hang their clothes up at home...I doubt they'll do it while camping!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nicely done, Dene!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dene









I did the same exact thing in our linen closet...I found my 3 drawer bank at Target for about the same price. Since there are only 3 of us, we each have our own little storage drawer for our things. I put a narrow plastic storage tray in each one to hold toothbrushes and toothpaste. They work great!

Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We keep drawers that are very close to that on one of the lower bunks in our bunk house. Works great.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice job









When can you do my TT?

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I going to have to add that mod to try and maximize the storage area.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We did two different mods in our closets. Wire baskets (click) and wire shelves (click).

















Ed


----------

